

PROJECT 880: The Avatar that almost was - Adrenalist
http://chud.com/articles/articles/21969/1/PROJECT-880-THE-AVATAR-THAT-ALMOST-WAS/Page1.html
I really wish they had made _this_ movie.<p>&#62;For those who don't want to read this all, some bullet points. Read the entire piece for in-depth description and analysis, but these bullet points are the main, stark differences between
Project 880 and Avatar
- Earth and its environmental problems are explored<p>- We see Josh Sully's Avatar being born<p>- It's revealed the Avatar program exists to train Na'vi to be an indigenous workforce for the Corporation, since it's so expensive to send human workers<p>- There are more humans, including a bioethics officer on the take, a video journalist, a head of the Avatar program and a second military dickwad<p>- There is an Avatar controller who is burnt out because his Avatar died with him in it. He committed Avatar suicide because he had fallen in love with a Na'vi girl who had been killed by the military<p>- The Avatars have a Na'vi guide named N'Deh, who is sleeping with Grace<p>- Grace survives the soul transfer<p>- Josh Sully gains the Na'vi trust by being a member of the community. He also excels in a major hunt<p>- Josh Sully shows his leadership not by taming a dragon but by leading a raid on Hell's Gate to rescue prisoners<p>- Josh Sully isn't the only Na'vi to ride a big dragon<p>- Pandora is a living entity and it sees the humans as a virus; it has been mobilizing the plants and animals to attack all along because it wanted to force the humans out<p>- There is no unobtainium beneath Hometree. The military just wants to wipe out the local Na'vi to send a message to all the tribes that they must be obeyed.<p>- Some of the humans and the Avatar controllers rise up in the final big battle<p>- Josh Sully tells the Earth that Pandora will give any humans that return a disease that will wipe out humanity
======
Adrenalist
I really wish they had made _this_ movie.

 _For those who don't want to read this all, some bullet points. Read the
entire piece for in-depth description and analysis, but these bullet points
are the main, stark differences between Project 880 and Avatar \- Earth and
its environmental problems are explored

\- We see Josh Sully's Avatar being born

\- It's revealed the Avatar program exists to train Na'vi to be an indigenous
workforce for the Corporation, since it's so expensive to send human workers

\- There are more humans, including a bioethics officer on the take, a video
journalist, a head of the Avatar program and a second military dickwad

\- There is an Avatar controller who is burnt out because his Avatar died with
him in it. He committed Avatar suicide because he had fallen in love with a
Na'vi girl who had been killed by the military

\- The Avatars have a Na'vi guide named N'Deh, who is sleeping with Grace

\- Grace survives the soul transfer

\- Josh Sully gains the Na'vi trust by being a member of the community. He
also excels in a major hunt

\- Josh Sully shows his leadership not by taming a dragon but by leading a
raid on Hell's Gate to rescue prisoners

\- Josh Sully isn't the only Na'vi to ride a big dragon

\- Pandora is a living entity and it sees the humans as a virus; it has been
mobilizing the plants and animals to attack all along because it wanted to
force the humans out

\- There is no unobtainium beneath Hometree. The military just wants to wipe
out the local Na'vi to send a message to all the tribes that they must be
obeyed.

\- Some of the humans and the Avatar controllers rise up in the final big
battle

\- Josh Sully tells the Earth that Pandora will give any humans that return a
disease that will wipe out humanity_

